# Rsapmd



## planet_fox (4. Aug. 2016)

Hi
bin hier drüber egstolpert, hat jemand das im Einsatz oder schon getestet ?
https://rspamd.com/comparison.htmlhttps://rspamd.com/comparison.html

Gruß
Alex


----------



## nowayback (4. Aug. 2016)

wow... das ding ist irgendwie völlig an mir vorbei gerannt. 

also nein, weder getestet, noch im einsatz, aber in der nächsten testrunde für die *nix Kunden Server ist das auf jeden fall mal dabei. 

Auf Windows haben wir uns geschlagen gegeben und da kommt ausschließlich exchange zum einsatz.


----------



## planet_fox (4. Aug. 2016)

Ich hab das auch durch Zufall grad gesehen. 
Ich nehme Kerio Connect als Exchange ersatz unter Windows, Linux . Läuft Stabil und gut


----------



## wotan2005 (4. Aug. 2016)

*Paket rspamd*

jessie (stable) (mail): Rapid spam filtering system 
0.6.10: amd64 arm64 armel armhf i386 mips mipsel powerpc ppc64el s390x


----------



## nowayback (5. Aug. 2016)

Zitat von wotan2005:


> *Paket rspamd*
> 
> jessie (stable) (mail): Rapid spam filtering system
> 0.6.10: amd64 arm64 armel armhf i386 mips mipsel powerpc ppc64el s390x





> *Debian official repos*
> Rspamd is also available in some versions of Debian and Ubuntu. However, we are looking for an active maintainer for rspamd in these ‘official’ repos, as now rspamd is terribly outdated there.
> 
> Please *DO NOT* use those packages, as they are no longer supported.


Quelle: https://rspamd.com/downloads.html#system2


----------

